# Prueba de un Conversor ADC y DAC



## die20 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hola, tengo un problema con un proyecto que me dejaron en la univ. estoy haciendo un conversor AD y DA, bueno esto es para poder probar su funcionamiento en  el osciloscopio, por ejemplo si ingresamos una señal rampa por el otro lado tendremos que tener la msima señal, pero en el momento que se convierta en digital me gustaria visualizarlo en display, espero sus respuestas gracias...


----------



## Dano (Jul 31, 2012)

Mas información.


----------

